# Hi all, newbie is looking for snowboarding school for may-June 2022



## Etienne (Apr 2, 2021)

The last resorts will close on May 7th in France and the days should be pretty shorts already. The summer Glacier will open on May 28 in les Deux Alpes and June 16 in Tignes, morning only.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Off season watch vids, work on balance, learn how to fall, do things to keep in shape. Lessons yup take a lesson in the morning, work on the stuff in the afternoon and ride as much as possible. The more often/frequently you go the faster you will progress.


----------

